# fixing to buy



## sogsingingman (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Fellows wanted to say hi. I'm fixing to purchase my first riding mower and I'm
looking at a poulan 17542lt it's a 42 " cut with a 17.5 briggs and stratton motor.
Has any of you had any dealings with this brand? If so what are it's good or
bad points. All I've looked at are about the same price but this one's 12 month
same as cash. I've looked at troy built,yard man, weed eater, snapper, bowens,
brute, trying to stay around 1000.00 give or take 100.00 or so. Thanks for any
imput you can give.


----------



## Hoyte_Clagwell (May 25, 2007)

I bought a Poulan PO15538 (38" deck,15.5HP) about 5 years ago and it has to be the roughest riding mower ever. I don't know if it is because it may be lighter than my old MTD or the tires are the cause. I replaced the seat with a more comfortable one from Northern Tool. Nothing has ever broken on the mower, I adjusted the valves last summer for the 1st time, probably need to check them again. The thing sips gas. Easy to remove the deck and service the belts. One other thing I don't like about the manual shift transmission is the super SLOW reverse. I did have a problem with the mower cutting too low when turning left. This was caused by a bent blade, it had a slight arch to it and it took a while to discover it, but it was due to the blades being made from soft thin steel. I hope I haven't bummed you out on this, but that is my experience with Poulan. I will probably run the mower until the engine is worn out and parts are no longer available. I have had my MTD since 1989.


----------



## indypower (Apr 13, 2010)

Poulan is a good brand. It is a step up from MTD, who make Yardman, YardMachines, Bolens, TroyBilt. Poulan is made by AYP (American Yard Products). They make many Craftsman (so does MTD), WeedEater (which is Poulan), Husqvarna and a few others. For the money, Poulan is the best buy. I have a 16.5/42 Poulan tractor.


----------

